# Brewed testosterone enth



## cobraforce (Oct 31, 2019)

I had brewed a batch of test e back in march it was stored in a room sealed off that wasnt heated all summer it was fine and now 3 100ml bottles were still fine but one bottle seams like it froze into a gel this ever happened to anyone else ?


----------



## cobraforce (Oct 31, 2019)

Now back at 70°room temp it's all better


----------



## Bigmills (Oct 31, 2019)

cobraforce said:


> Now back at 70°room temp it's all better


Sounds to me like a crashed brother which is very rare for beef considering it needs no BB at all. What was a recipe if you don't mind me asking? Also I got plenty of stuff melt that's no big deal at all specially when it comes to test e or deca.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobraforce (Oct 31, 2019)

I uses 2% 20% it was in a very cold room but now that it's been here in the heated living room it's back to normal I guess it's just a 100 ml I won't be using


----------



## Bigmills (Nov 1, 2019)

cobraforce said:


> I uses 2% 20% it was in a very cold room but now that it's been here in the heated living room it's back to normal I guess it's just a 100 ml I won't be using


Doesn't mean it's still good to use you say it was in a very cold ride who would you say the temperature was in that room? With such a high solvent ratio of 2% 20% you have to be well below freezing to crystallize or should I say crash. You can always try to 10%EO. Also have you tried venting it with a needle and putting it in the oven about 250° for about 15 minutes and taking it out and shaking it up periodically?

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## cobraforce (Nov 2, 2019)

The room I brew in is unheated and it got down in around 30° I did vent it and heat it up but I only heated it up to 102° on my magnetic heater-mixer because that is test enth melting point anything really above that with test e damages the hormone


----------



## cobraforce (Nov 2, 2019)

It cleared up but I'm still gonna trash it just gonna watch it and see if it does it again


----------



## Bigmills (Nov 2, 2019)

cobraforce said:


> The room I brew in is unheated and it got down in around 30° I did vent it and heat it up but I only heated it up to 102° on my magnetic heater-mixer because that is test enth melting point anything really above that with test e damages the hormone


Sorry don't take this the wrong way but I hate when people say that. I've taking Test E literally to 500 degrees Fahrenheit. Then took 400mg every week, and on week 8 my blood work came back at 2200. You cannot burn off the hormone that's bulshit I don't care what anyone says. I tried it with Tren as well.

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## bbuck (Nov 3, 2019)

When you heat test up it doesn't get to a certain temperature and then just dissappear unless that temperature getts high enough to comdust.  At a few hundred degrees It starts to degrade and then longer and hotter it gets the more it degrades that is just the chemistry of things .


----------



## aon1 (Nov 11, 2019)

I'm not even close to a cook but the only gear I've had the problem your describing on a regular basis is npp, im sure theres other gear that does it as well just not test e,are you sure its test e? Real test e I've never needed Bb and it's never crashed . The crashed npp I've always just dropped I to a hot water bath for 5 min or so and pinned ,never an issue. Now there is a difference between crashing and shit growing in the gear. I've been having an issue with that also on npp but still heat solves the problem.


----------

